# Burnley supporter, 13 ejected for racially abusing Tottenham's Son Heung-Min



## MrJokerRager (Dec 9, 2019)

Archive: Burnley supporter, 13 ejected for racially abusing Tottenham's Son Heung-Min

Article: Burnley supporter, 13 ejected for racially abusing Tottenham's Son Heung-Min

Burnley have announced a 13-year-old supporter was ejected from the Tottenham Hotspur Stadium on Saturday for racially abusing Spurs attacker Son Heung-Min.

The club said the minor is under investigation by the Metropolitan Police and they will contact the teenager with a view to an enforced educational programme.

"Burnley Football Club is aware of an incident during the Tottenham Hotspur vs. Burnley game on Saturday, Dec. 7," a Burnley statement read. "During the Premier League game, a 13-year-old Burnley supporter was ejected from the Tottenham Hotspur Stadium following an alleged racist gesture towards Spurs player Son Heung-Min.

"The minor, who was accompanied by a guardian, is now under investigation by the Metropolitan Police, with help from Lancashire Police and the two clubs.

"In the meantime, Burnley Football Club will be contacting the teenager and his family, with a view to an enforced educational programme, run in conjunction with Kick It Out and Burnley FC in the Community.

"Burnley Football Club would like to reiterate its zero-tolerance policy towards discrimination of any kind.

"We will continue to work with the authorities to help eradicate the growing problem of discrimination within football, and we urge all our supporters to report any such issues, in the strictest confidence, via our dedicated matchday 'Respect' text service, on 66777, or the Kick It Out App."

Tottenham won the match 5-0 with Son having a scored a stunning solo goal with a run which began in his own half.

Meanwhile, two supporters from the away end at Brighton & Hove Albion's Amex Stadium were ejected and later arrested by the Sussex Police for anti-gay abuse during Sunday's 2-2 draw against Wolverhampton Wanderers, the two clubs said on Monday.

The anti-gay abuse came at a time when Premier League clubs were celebrating the Rainbow Laces campaign which supports LGBT people, with items ranging from captain's armbands to substitutes boards sporting rainbow colours.

Information from Reuters was used in this report


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 9, 2019)

"is now under investigation by the Metropolitan Police, with help from Lancashire Police and the two clubs. "

It's a 13 year old being a stupid 13 year old! Britain does it again!


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 10, 2019)

A country scared of middle schoolers. Fucking great. Fucking ace.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 10, 2019)

It would appear I misread the article, carryon.


----------



## Damn Near (Dec 10, 2019)

"Country that used to bully half the world now global embarrassment, population widely believed to be fags and hostile immigrants"

edit: that headline should read "ugly fags"


----------



## heathercho (Dec 10, 2019)

Good. I hope he got beaten as well. Heung-min's penis is still bigger for now!






사랑해 손흥민 씨 ~


----------



## Beautiful Border (Dec 10, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> "Country that used to bully half the world now global embarrassment, population widely believed to be fags and hostile immigrants"
> 
> edit: that headline should read "ugly fags"


Are you talking about Britain or America?


----------



## DragoonSierra (Dec 10, 2019)

Enforced educational program. Lovely


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Dec 10, 2019)

Well I'm glad the Lancashire Constabulary has made time in their busy shedule of harassing the homeless and being a taxi service for drunks to spend the time arresting teenagers for making a chinky face at a football game.


----------



## Pixy (Dec 10, 2019)

"*enforced *educational programme"
Well *that* doesn't sound totalitarian at all!



Thumb Butler said:


> "is now under investigation by the Metropolitan Police, with help from Lancashire Police and the two clubs. "
> 
> It's a 13 year old being a stupid 13 year old! Britain does it again!


Kids being kids. If only things could go back to the days of tweens murdering children and then being swarmed by mobs.


----------



## Idiotron (Dec 26, 2019)

Kicked out? Sure.
Investigated by the police? WHY?!?
"Oh no!!! This kid just made slanty eyes. If we won't stop him, he might say the N-word or even tell someone to go back to their country!"

The other one... arrested for "anti gay abuse"... what does that mean? What did they actually do? If nothing physical, you're just ruining their lives by giving them criminal records for nothing.
EDIT: Just looked it up, they were arrested for "homophobic gestures".
FUCK THE UK POLICE!!!


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 6, 2020)

Reminder that the English police allowed a child-kidnapping-and-molesting ring to go on for years, unimpeded.


----------

